# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "The Beatles" - (1968) - Sides Three & Four



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

View attachment 107927


There is *No Limit* to the number of selections allowed for this particular poll.

Note: There are *two separate polls* for this release - *(Sides 1 & 2)* and *(Sides 3 & 4).
*
Also please note that on the original release Side One contained eight tracks and Side Two contained 9 tracks for a total of 17. The poll software used to create this thread has an in-built limitation of 15 selections per poll and thus two tracks from Side Two have to be carried over to the second poll. These tracks are "I Will" and "Julia".

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

The first two tracks on this poll "I Will" and "Julia" originally appeared on Side Two of the LP.

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

"*I Will*" -






"*Julia*" -






"*Birthday*" -






"*Yer Blues*" -






"*Mother Nature's Son*" -






"*Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey*" -






"*Sexy Sadie*" -






"*Helter Skelter*" -






"*Long, Long, Long*" -






"*Revolution 1*" -






"*Honey Pie*" -






"*Savoy Truffle*" -






"*Cry Baby Cry*" -






"*Revolution 9*" -






"*Good Night*" -


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just a note that "Why Don't We Do it in the Road?" was followed by "I will." Maybe as an answer?


----------

